# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡دعاء  اليوم  السابع عشر ♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم  اهدنى   فيه  لصالح اﻻعمال  ،  واقض  لى فيه الحوائج واﻻمال    يامن  ﻻيحتاج  للتفسير  والسؤال    يا  عالما   بما فى  صدور  العالمين   صلى  على  محمد   واله  الطاهرين  .
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*اللهم امين .....  جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

اللهم  اهدنى   فيه  لصالح اï»»عمال  ،  واقض  لى فيه الحوائج واï»»مال    يامن  ï»»يحتاج  للتفسير  والسؤال    يا  عالما   بما فى  صدور  العالمين   صلى  على  محمد   واله  الطاهرين  .



اللهم اميييييييييييين جمعا ياااارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللهم امين

جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكور الاخ ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

